# Do women need a pct after var ?



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Do women need a pct after var at very low dos 10 to 15 mg ed if any one can help me it would be much appreciated my wife was ask me about it


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Shearer said:


> Do women need a pct after var at very low dos 10 to 15 mg ed if any one can help me it would be much appreciated my wife was ask me about it


 Nope. PCT intends to reestablish the HPTA. Women do not have this problem. PCT for a woman is only needed if her period doesn't get back within 90 days after the last swallowed tab.

I think it would be smart to tapper down dosis to minimize the possibility of a hormonal crash.

I also would throw some vitamins in before, during and after the cycle, and for ever and ever... Lol... (vitD, vitC, vitE, and a multivitamin to cover the rest and an Omega 3).

By the way, 10-15mg of oxandrolone IS NEITHER a low dose NOR very low dose.


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Davidpt what dose would you recommend for women using var?? If you can help me it would be much appreciated and the wife says thanks if you can


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Shearer said:


> Davidpt what dose would you recommend for women using var?? If you can help me it would be much appreciated and the wife says thanks if you can


 I'm no doctor or professional of any related area to prescribe anything, may I let it very clear.

What I've seen and followed was oxandrolone dosage between 5mg-10mg/ed. If your wife has an appropriate training plan/strategy and absolutely an appropriate diet plan, and if she strictly follows both of them, no more than 10mg/ed of oxandrolone is required.

See, I believe low doses and larger periods of usage (up to 20 weeks, ALWAYS followed by, at least bimensal blood tests) will result in slower but more solid and long lasting gains with much less sides.

Also, the I-am-on-roids factor, brings a psychological responsibility that helps to stick to the plan and struggle for longer.

And more: I believe that women can go with any drugs, even tren, as long as dosage is adequate (some people may say I'm out of my mind).

Anytime you intend to address a post to me, please either cite me ou mention me with an @ before my user name, so I'll be notified.


----------

